# Bad Weather = Saugeye



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im hoping to get out this evening for a little while to chase some eyes while this cold front is coming in. Anyone else thinking like me this should be a good time to get into some action?

Im fishing an area not known for saugye and I have found a few, Im thinking tonight should tell me if there are more around than I think.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so with you on this one. Been out rigging a couple of rods, one with a rouge and one with a joshy and a twister tail in tandem. Also trying a new twist tonight put a small barrel swivel on the end of the braid and the about 28 inches of 12lb flurocarbon to my jigs and stickbait. Good luck, I hope you are right about the approaching front.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea josh i get really ansy and dont know what to do with mysrlf when nasy frints roll in and i cant get out to fish them i will probaly end up in a mental institution bye the end of the week not being able to get out in this lovely ohio saugeye weather. Good luck, hope they stack up for you...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Definitely go...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck josh i fished alum and only managed a few bites got one small eye on a joshy moon glow hope you have better luck than i did

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I got a 19" @ Alum on a blue chrome rouge so you might be right!


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I had same thoughts went for a hr at buckeye got this 19in. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

boostedtrex I fished that spot today for 5 hours did not catch a saugeye there. What time did you fish that spot?


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Got there around 345pm left at 515pm I fished from canal to point got him bye the tree on a husky jerk. No bites on vibes just the husky fished it real slow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the info boostedtrex.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

hit 16 eyes last night after hitting a spot for the 2nd time that didnt produce before i ate some pizza. big joshy silktreuse hop and tightline the fall...whack!


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

No problem I should be back there tomorrow after work or Wednesday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Keep the reports coming fellas! I need something to get me through the work night!! Wish I was out there in this nastyness!!!! Good luck all!

Linebacker43


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

well eyes were feeding but could not find any size. got 7 dink eyes and several crapppie. 2.3 sugar. Slow swam on secondary point.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats what I found yesterday Josh. Caught 4, 14 inch eyes at Buckeye yesterday in the wind. Thought for sure the fish would be biting. Just the little ones.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fished in the rain and snow and wind, 9 to midnight. 1 giant carp, 1 big crappie, 1 wiper, no eyes. All on a joshy solar flare. The big carp slammed the joshy on the run and for a few min I thought I had "The One". Lots of fun....wet and cold.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nasty night last night. Landed 8 kept 3 plus 2 big crappies. Joshy's 3.25 slush and a rouge perfect 10 in the green color. 1 was a super dink in that the rouge was almost as long as he was. 
Sort of ticked at myself because I missed 2 that hit right at my feet. Just casting and trying to tell myself how much fun I was having. As I get older brain fade happens more often.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey skippy how do you like that perfect 10 rogue compared to the standard rogue?
I wish they had them in foil finishes like the standard ones.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I have not caught a Sauger yet.!!! My Joshy swims landed the other day. Going to give them a shot soon.


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Got this on on Sunday same spot as boosted...on crankbait.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Jbm we went again today I had no luck but my buddy got a nice 20in at same spot with minnow on bobber. My big joshys should be here for this weekend so I will be out most of day Sunday. Might hit it up for a few tomorrow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Boostedtrex if I can find a sitter im gonna take the boat up there this weekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Caught ! dink and 1 16" Saugeye just before dark at a central ohio spillway on big joshy slush.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Josh, Mine I bought last year when they first came out. At that time they only had 4 different colors, now they have 12 colors and I see they now have a clown color. Going to have to get a few of those. From the pictures the colors I already have look a little different. Mine have a ton of silver sparkle to them and only the heads have the main color. Now they look like the color is carried all the way to the end of the lure. Mine don't suspend but I doctored a few so they will semi suspend.

Like any lure, plastic or rubber they are a tool. I like them. A few reel cranks and they are down then just a slow semi steady retrieve with a few stops and twitches along the way. My hot color is there lemon/lime, almost like your lime green swim that was knocking them last winter. Second best color is a dark green, almost a olive color. For what ever reason that color works best on a sunny day

There built a little thicker then the rouge's and are 5.5 inches. Longer wider lip and a bigger rattle. Cast real good even into the wind. A little more roll to them then the rouge.

As a side note,,, Last night was the first night this year I started building "ICE" on my rod guides. Me thinking ,,, way to early for that!!!!!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sure was the equation for shortdrift, shroomhunter, and I. We started hammering them as soon as that cold weather started sneaking in. Was a tough morning bite monday, but the little bit of rain and change to cold wind set them on fire!!!!!! We probably caught 25-30 total. Kept 14 but put back some nice ones.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are the pics of them once we got back to the ramp


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are some nice looking saugeye 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

I went out yesterday with the fresh snow and 20 degrees with wind chill. Fished from about 12 until 3 in the harsh wind and landed this one. Right at 20 inches


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

...........Sweet................


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Nice pics fellas..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice eyes the three of you caught. Looks like you have them all bled out and ready for the knife. Good eating there.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Skippy weather was not bad last night awesome night to be out but the eyes were loving the Lemon/lime crush got 9 last night 17-22" 2 on Joshy chartreuse Slush then jerked the rest. Couple nights back got 4 on traps and 2 on swims deeper water edge fish are starting to move more each night was a different lake. Heard Ying got 3 nice ones other night as well. Love that jerk bait looks awesome in water. Mine is not a perfect 10 though professional rogue I think it is called.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice fish there!!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Fishslim, I know they have a rouge called the Pro model but in your case it would be a professional model.

Got 3 yesterday late evening at a spillway along with a nice channel cat using a Joshy swim, solar red. Maybe I cheated a little putting some pro-cure emerald shiner gel on it. Just stayed till dark-dark then packed it in.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skippy i got out with the lime crush jerk again and the girls were awake got a 7# and a 8# in about 15 minute span. Lost a couple other good eaters as well. Then hit another over 6# at another spot on a Big Joshy Swim. They were hitting on a dead stick was pulling jerk down and letting it sit. Very agressive hits was a great night.


----------

